# Can I panic now?



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Washing machine leaking, plumber is called, plumber comes (just 1/2 hour late :clap2

I just went into the kitchen and find floor flooded and an electrical extension thingy covered in water. Granted, he had already disconnected it, but the scene did not feel me with confidence


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Washing machine leaking, plumber is called, plumber comes (just 1/2 hour late :clap2
> 
> I just went into the kitchen and find floor flooded and an electrical extension thingy covered in water. Granted, he had already disconnected it, but the scene did not feel me with confidence


Mnnn, Guess you are using the word "feel me" deliberately. Interesting thing electricity...if you touch a 10/15 Amp/240volt single phase outlet, when the cycle pushes outwards you just get woken up a bit, if the cycle is drawing at that moment it kicks the hell out of you. If however, the floor is flooded and you touch an electrified supply it tends to kill you...be very careful


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Mnnn, Guess you are using the word "feel me" deliberately. Interesting thing electricity...if you touch a 10/15 Amp/240volt single phase outlet, when the cycle pushes outwards you just get woken up a bit, if the cycle is drawing at that moment it kicks the hell out of you. If however, the floor is flooded and you touch an electrified supply it tends to kill you...be very careful


lol "feel me" should have been "fill me" of course...:spit: 

I really was panicking for a few minutes until I discovered the extension thingy was an old one that was chucked inside the under the sink cupboard a long time ago. 

Plumber has now left, floor is being mopped and apparently is all fixed and in good working order. I'll report back when I get the washing machine back on.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Aykalam it's scarey.....
The first apartment I had in Egypt had a washing machine, like a big round tub thing....you must know the type.
One day it didn't work, so I unplugged it and turned it over...it consisted of a few bare uninsulated wires attached to a motor.....just a fraction of an inch away from the metal casing.....
Even now, if I think about it, it can give me nightmares.....
I got rid of it, and went and bought a 'normal' washing machine the same week!!

Egyptian electrics are scarey!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Aykalam it's scarey.....
> The first apartment I had in Egypt had a washing machine, like a big round tub thing....you must know the type.
> One day it didn't work, so I unplugged it and turned it over...it consisted of a few bare uninsulated wires attached to a motor.....just a fraction of an inch away from the metal casing.....
> Even now, if I think about it, it can give me nightmares.....
> ...


Lol...those big round tub things don't work in any case....i also had a one in my first apartment...all the agitator does is make bubbles as certainly didn't move the clothes round.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I used to get a small shock from my indesit washing machine.. and when I reported it I was told to make sure I was wearing rubber shoes


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

quick wash cycle (just in case), no flooding today.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...those big round tub things don't work in any case....i also had a one in my first apartment...all the agitator does is make bubbles as certainly didn't move the clothes round.



Mine used to do more than bubbles... it actually chewed holes in my clothes too!!


----------

